# PM re Ad



## silvib (Jan 5, 2009)

I've just received an e-mail from TUG saying I have a message regarding the ad I have in the Marketplace section but when I log on, there are no new PM's??  The name of the person the e-mail gives does not appear to be listed on our Users List.  Who do I contact to view this message?  Thanks.
Sylvia


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 5, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me.....the PM is not in your 'usual' PM box - it is under your listing.....so I have 4 rentals running - when I look at the page with the 4 classified ads, one had a message under it saying "You have a new message"

Hope this helps.....


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 5, 2009)

there is a link back to the marketplace in the email you recieve notifying you of said message.

There is no connection between the TUGBBS forums, and the Timeshare Marketplace

To view your messages, you must log into the members only section here

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

and there is a link at the top that says "edit your ads / view your messages"


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 5, 2009)

I once received a message from a nice person named Rachel.  She was very interested in renting my TS.  She wanted my email address so she could send me her picture and hoped we could develop a business relationship.  

Funny thing is she never inquired about the unit...:hysterical:


----------



## silvib (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks so much - now I know what to do the next time.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 5, 2009)

Since this is about the BBS and not about Buying/selling, I'm moving thses to the BBS board.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 5, 2009)

gorevs9 said:


> I once received a message from a nice person named Rachel.  She was very interested in renting my TS.  She wanted my email address so she could send me her picture and hoped we could develop a business relationship.
> 
> Funny thing is she never inquired about the unit...:hysterical:





silvib said:


> Thanks so much - now I know what to do the next time.



I chuckled upon seeing these two posts next two each.  I trust, silivib, that you were replying to Brian and not to gorevs???????


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 6, 2009)

> There is no connection between the TUGBBS forums, and the Timeshare Marketplace



Why? Is there any way to add the TUG member name (as an option) to the listing. I guess I would be more willing to rent or exchange with an active TUG members. There's no way to tell with the new system.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 6, 2009)

perhaps I should clarify.

The TUG member only section (ratings/reviews, sales history, and marketplace) all run on the server tug2.com.  This is the paid section of TUG, to post ads, read reviews, etc...you have to be a paying TUG member ($15 to join, $10 to renew)

The TUGBBS forums (ie here) run on the server tugbbs.com.  This site is free and open to the public, anyone is free to register and participate here free of charge, completely independent of your TUG membership.  These two systems (our custom member only system, and the vbulletin software running here) are completely independent.

Thus the need for you to input your "bbs member code" to indicate you are a paying TUG member here on the forums as there is no actual link between your TUGBBS registration, and your TUG membership.

Many people think of the TUGBBS as "TUG" and others have no idea what the TUGBBS even is, and have no desire to particpate on an internet forum etc.

The messages referred to in this thread are about inquiries to users classified ads posted in the marketplace (you have to be a member to post an ad).

To send a message about an ad however, does not require membership...as the ads themselves are open to the public.

Your name and contact info is NOT displayed on the ads for spam purposes.  The main drawback to the old legacy ad system was the fact that your contact information was out in the open, and thus subjected any member posting an ad there to massive amounts of spam and phone calls.

With the new system, your name and email are NOT displayed on the ad at all, and your phone number is an optional addition (ie your choice).

You can however put anything you want in the description of the ad, so if you really want your contact info on the ad page, you are certainly able to put it there.

However the only ones I've seen who choose to do this, are generally brokers and businesses.


----------



## silvib (Jan 6, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I chuckled upon seeing these two posts next two each.  I trust, silivib, that you were replying to Brian and not to gorevs???????



That's so funny - I think when I started to respond the other e-mail wasn't there!  I've only just had another look at the postings .......


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 7, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> Your name and contact info is NOT displayed on the ads for spam purposes.  The main drawback to the old legacy ad system was the fact that your contact information was out in the open, and thus subjected any member posting an ad there to massive amounts of spam and phone calls.



Thanks for the explanation.  

Is it possible to add a feature where members can have a link to there rental page? Similar to the links found under various TUG members names today. For example, if I click on DeniseM's name from any of her posts, there's a link "Visit DeniseM's homepage!" where I can see her rentals. 

As a possible future enhancement , can there be an additional link to the TUG member's rentals posted at the Marketplace for renters that don't have their own webpage? The TUG members name could be given during the creation of the listing but not displayed. Maybe this could be used to link the two systems if the TUG member wishes to add the link.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> Is it possible to add a feature where members can have a link to there rental page? Similar to the links found under various TUG members names today. For example, if I click on DeniseM's name from any of her posts, there's a link "Visit DeniseM's homepage!" where I can see her rentals.



unfortunately no for two reasons.

1. it would violate the no advertising rule on the forums
2. there is no link between the forums and the marketplace, so anything done like that would have to be done by the user.



> As a possible future enhancement , can there be an additional link to the TUG member's rentals posted at the Marketplace for renters that don't have their own webpage? The TUG members name could be given during the creation of the listing but not displayed. Maybe this could be used to link the two systems if the TUG member wishes to add the link.



not sure how this differs from the above request?


----------

